# Croatian (BCS): fušati?



## Sane Helle

Dobra vam večer,

Nisam našla ovu riječ u rječniku. Kontekst je da netko "*fuša* na Sportsklub TV-u" jer ne može plaćati svoje račune (Jutarnji List).
Što znači ta riječ? Da li je ona slang? 

Hvala unaprijed!

Sane Helle


----------



## Orlin

Da li se radi o ovome:http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=fFhlWxk%3D&keyword=fu%C5%A1ati?


----------



## LilithE

Ne bih se baš složila s objašnjenjima u linku Orlin. 
-Za točku 3 češće se koristi _pjevati_ _falš_, ali obje riječi u tom kontekstu imaju isto značenje.

- U kontekstu iz primjera Sanne Helle nalazimo zapravo i načešću upotrebu te riječi - _raditi u fušu_ = pored svog redovnog zaposlenja imati i dodatni posao koji obavljamo u slobodno vrijeme,a radi dodatnih prihoda. Može biti riječ i o istoj djelatnosti, ali je onaj dio _u fušu_ najčešće na crno.


----------



## Orlin

LilithE said:


> Ne bih se baš složila s objašnjenjima u linku Orlin.
> -Za točku 3 češće se koristi _pjevati_ _falš_, ali obje riječi u tom kontekstu imaju isto značenje.
> 
> - U kontekstu iz primjera Sanne Helle nalazimo zapravo i načešću upotrebu te riječi - _raditi u fušu_ = pored svog redovnog zaposlenja imati i dodatni posao koji obavljamo u slobodno vrijeme,a radi dodatnih prihoda. Može biti riječ i o istoj djelatnosti, ali je onaj dio _u fušu_ najčešće na crno.


 
Da, trebalo bi da se radi o fušati u značenju 1 prema HJP. Kriv sam za to što sam postavio samo link bez objašnjenja.


----------



## LilithE

Ma nema problema.  Mislim da ni ja nisam bila dovoljno jasna.  Ono što zapravo želim reći je da je ta riječ u govornom jeziku zapravo promijenila značenje. Posao obavljen u fušu nije nužno loše kvalitete. Naprotiv, pitanje kvalitete obavljenog posla uopće nije bitna kategorija. Danas je naglasak na tome da se taj posao obavlja van redovnog radnog vremena ili na crno. Naglasak je na povećanju prihoda, dakle egzistencijalne prirode, a ne na kvaliteti rada. Spomenuta osoba na _Sportsklub TV-u _radi i u fušu jer joj redovni prihodi nisu dovoljni za plaćanje računa. Obavljeni posao je možda sasvim dobre kvalitete.


----------



## phosphore

I might add that is something specifically Croatian. First, we say _fušeriti_, not _fušati_, and we never use it in the meaning of _raditi na crno_.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> I might add that is something specifically Croatian. First, we say _fušeriti_, not _fušati_, and we never use it in the meaning of _raditi na crno_.



Here it's the same as in Serbian, at least for Sarajevo and as far as I know.



> sfúšeriti - inf.; žarg. ne uraditi valjano, uraditi aljkavo (E baš si ovo sfušerila, jesi li ikako mogla gore uraditi?)


"Govor grada Sarajeva i razgovorni bosanski jezik" Senahid Halilović, Ilijas Tanović, Amela Šehović

Rječnik bosanskog jezika by Institut za jezik Sarajevo knows also the nouns _fušer_ and _fušeraj_ and the adjective _fušerski_, all revolving around the meaning given above.


----------



## LilithE

phosphore said:


> I might add that is something specifically Croatian. First, we say _fušeriti_, not _fušati_, and we never use it in the meaning of _raditi na crno_.



It isn't necessarily _na crno_ ( although it often is ); it can also be done in some legal way. There are a lot of contracts that cover the work done in spare time. But it is always the work you do during your free time, when your 'official' job is already over.

What is the meaning in Serbian? Does the word always refer to the low quality?


----------



## phosphore

Yes. Here's what Matica srpska's "Rečnik srpskoga jezika" says for it:



> *fušeriti,* -im, nesvr. nem. _loše, rđavo, nestručno i površno raditi neki posao; petljati_


----------



## LilithE

We still have it as well but the existential situation, I guess,  has put that meaning on the last place:

http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=fFhlWxc%3D


----------



## Orlin

> sfúšeriti - inf.; žarg. ne uraditi valjano, uraditi aljkavo (E baš si ovo sfušerila, jesi li ikako mogla gore uraditi?)


 
Oprostite moje "izuzetno glupo" pitanje i moguće off-topiciranje, ali da li ovo "sfušeriti" ima kod vas nesvršeni ekvivalent "fušeriti"? (Možda se "fušeriti" ne daje samostalno u ovom rečniku?)


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Oprostite moje "izuzetno glupo" pitanje i moguće off-topiciranje, ali da li ovo "sfušeriti" ima kod vas nesvršeni ekvivalent "fušeriti"? (Možda se "fušeriti" ne daje samostalno u ovom rečniku?)




Ima, moguće da autorica nije pratila konvenciju da daje nesvršeni oblik pošto je riječ o rječniku žargonizama ili šta već. I meni je zapalo za oko, nije glupo pitanje.


----------



## Sane Helle

Puno hvala svima! Sad mi je potpuno jasno. 
Dakle, ako sam dobro svhatila, *fušati *znači nešto slično kao *moonlighting* na engleskom. Da li je to tako?


----------



## LilithE

Da, mada nije svaki _fuš_ _moonlighting_. Ponekad je to i samo dodatni posao, reguliran nekim od postojećih ugovora i sasvim legalan. _Moonlighting_ je više _rad na crno_.


----------

